# Converted Brinkmann



## bohemiansausage (Sep 17, 2012)

Last year I made some modifications to my Brinkmann Upright and converted it to a forced draft cold smoker.  The smoke generator is  a steel box with a cast iron pot (holes drilled for air flow) sitting on an electric hot plate.  The blower came from Graingers and the PVC fitting allow for a venturi effect for mix the air and smoke.  So far, scotch smoked salmon, lox, salmon candy, salmon jerky, beef jerky, peppers and cheese have worked out well.  Mid summer and winter are out because of temp control issues.  Last weekend's load was cheese, jalapeno's, salmon candy, and beef jerky.

Frank













2012-09-15_09-32-29_322.jpg



__ bohemiansausage
__ Sep 17, 2012


















2012-09-15_09-32-40_782.jpg



__ bohemiansausage
__ Sep 17, 2012


















2012-09-15_09-33-21_86.jpg



__ bohemiansausage
__ Sep 17, 2012


















2012-09-15_13-51-18_586.jpg



__ bohemiansausage
__ Sep 17, 2012


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 22, 2012)

Nice mod there.  Good lookin food too!


----------



## bohemiansausage (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks a lot.  The only downside is that the food disappears way too quickly.


----------

